

Hackers now offering 'botnet-as-a-service' - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/security/178709/researchers-discover-45-million-strong-super-botnet

======
pittsburgh
Mobsters have accountants, drug dealers make loans, and I'll bet even hitmen
have todo lists.

Illegal operations function using the same business machinery that legal
businesses do, so we shouldn't be surprised to see them adopting current
trends such as the SaaS model.

Don't get me wrong... it's very interesting, and before reading this article I
was unaware of it. It's just not surprising.

